# Discharge After Birth?



## Bkawlec (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi,
I have bred my female German Shepherd for the first time and had a question about some red to reddish-brown discharge she is emitting. I had read that some discharge like this was normal for up to eight weeks after the pups were born. However, I am new to breeding and wondered if someone with more experience could weigh in on this. It is 7 weeks now and my dog is still emitting a discharge that varies from dark reddish-brown to brighter red. I cannot tell if it is coming from her vagina or from her urinary tract. Is this kind of discharge normal so long after birth? Please let me know.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I hate to be That Person but this sounds like a good question for your veterinarian, just to be safe.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ask your vet during the examination


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Not normal to me after the first week. Does she have a fever? Does the discharge smell? How is her appetite, behavior and energy levels? I would take her to the vet.


----------



## Bkawlec (Apr 26, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Not normal to me. Does she have a fever? Does the discharge smell? How is her appetite, behavior and energy levels? I would take her to the vet.


She otherwise is healthy; good appetite, good energy, normal behavior. But I will need to go by the vet if this continues.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bkawlec said:


> She otherwise is healthy; good appetite, good energy, normal behavior. But I will need to go by the vet if this continues.


It is already continuing so I would go Monday the latest


----------

